
How to check your data integrity? (2017) - dddddaviddddd
https://dataswamp.org/~solene/2017-03-17-integrity.html
======
dddddaviddddd
OpenBSD intrigues me but losing ZFS (FreeBSD) would be hard. Interesting that
checksums can be manually computed, seems decent if the integrity of the
checksum file can be trusted.

